# Entire Space Marine army... In Drop Pods?



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

What do you think to taking an entire Space Marine army in drop pods? 

I'm not a big fan of taking transports in a generic marine army, only for Terminators. But what about all the other Space Marine infantry squads? I mean, theorectically, you could have as many as 17 Drop pods in an army. Tactically, it's pretty cool because you'll then have 9 Drop Pods coming down first turn, almost wherever you want them to be. 

So, whats your opinion?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've seen it use well in a Vulkan+MotF Ironclad spam list. Vulkan does his TLing crack, MotF allows 6 Dreadnoughts to be taken in an army.

The usual is currently 4x Ironclads, 2x Riflemen, each in a drop pod. An SM Squad with a standard Drop Pod gives you 7 Drop Pods - the 2 Riflemen and the SM deploy normally, but the transports are kept in reserve.

This means 4 Ironclads drop down onto the battlefield, and burn away enemy targets in the first turn, while RBack Marines mop up. However, this is about 2K's worth, and will only work the once.

As to ALL drop podding? Let's just say Killpoints, and the lack of Heavy Weapons fire, and cannot assault after DS = nono,


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

There's actually a guy at my LGS who runs a full drop pod army. It works out pretty well if your facing a static army or if you land your pods right. Just watch out for mobile armies and if you have bad enough luck to roll a bad scatter and go off the board or onto a sqaud or somewhere completely useless.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My SM list is all Drop Pod...really the main reason I built it that way is because I wanted something different to my IG list, which is all - vehicular, plus it's a great force to ally with said IG list in Apoc etc. Allies well with my Death Wing list as well.

As the others have said it has its downside...no assaulting after landing, KP's, bad scatters etc. Playing on a board with a decent amount of terrain and careful placement of disembarking units does help mitigate incoming firepower though. 

It's a great theme for an SM list imo, and is something different from the usual Mech...only semi-competitive though most times.


----------

